# Why do i have NO luck??



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok..Why does it seem like i have NO luck with my fish at all. I did have four but im down to one...I know my water is ok i treat it and everything. What could be going on??


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What are your water perameters
how big is your tank
what kind of fish were they?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Tue Feb 15 said:


> What are your water perameters
> how big is your tank
> what kind of fish were they?


an
did you cycle the tank ?
what kind of filter?
have a heater ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree, that info could help everyone figure out what may be wrong!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

> I know my water is ok i treat it and everything.


Would be good know this one to.


----------



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon tank..and filter of course. I treat the water with that stuff that makes it safe for fish. I just cleaned the whole thing and let it run a day like you are supposed to before you get new fish. I dont have a heater...I need a book for dummies on fish...I try to do everything but it never works.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

need to cycle the tank and do regular water changes :roll: ... ima find a cycle link :mrgreen:


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

fish cycle= http://www.cichlidsrus.com/resources/tank_cycle.php


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

or 
fishless cycle= http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

an 
http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=31


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

may want to get a heater to make your temperature more stable. do you have a thermometer?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When people have NO luck at fishkeeping, it's usually due to something that's not even their own fault, because it's pretty hard to NEVER succeed at this hobby.
Instead of trying to figure out what's wrong, let's try doing things in a more foolproof way, and maybe the problem will reveal itself.
.
First, there's the tank. Newbies who have no luck often fail because they did something that they should not have done in the preparation of the tank namely, the initial cleaning of the tank.
You didn't use any windex or soap on he tank, did you? Well, it doesn't matter now. Just wash the tank out again with warm, SALTY, not soapy, water, and scrub it with simple paper towels. Rinse it out again with tapwater.
.
The gravel is the next possible problem. Are you using aquarium gravel, or something else?
Rinse the gravel in the bathtub by running water through it while it's in a colander/strainer. Rinse it until it is clean. The goal is to kill any nasties living in it and flush it free of pollutants.
.
Wash the filters out for the same reasons. Also the decor items. Once everything is **** and span, put everything back together again.
Oh, by the way, wash your hands very well before you do any of these things, and bear this in mind the whole time: Fish can catch the Flu or even some colds from Humans! These diseases are usually fatal to fish. Do not handle fishfood or put your hands in the tank if you are sick. This doesn't happen often, but it does happen, and it can drive you crazy trying to figure out what went wrong.
.
Next comes the water. It's entirely possible that the water from your faucet is simply not suitable for fish. Go to WalMart and use the distilled water they sell, the stuff with the PURPLE cap. You don't want to fill the tank with only this water, but about 80 percent. The remaining water can come from your faucet or from a nice clean creek or even a catch bucket left out in the rain. You'll find the resulting water to be nearly neutral in pH, low in hardness, and quite suitable for most South American species. If you want different conditions for different types of fish, you can adjust it in various ways.
.
It's hard to find in the stores, but get some of Marineland's "Bio-Spira." This is a culture of the CORRECT bacteria required to run your tank. There are plenty of other cycling bacteria products on the shelves, but they're mostly all junk. BIO-SPIRA. Ask for it by name, and don't settle for anything less. After all, you're trying to finally solve your problems, right? The very next day after the addition of Bio-Spira, your tank will be ready for a full load of fish. It's fantastic stuff.
Alternatively, you can squeeze the filter pad from a successful tank and let it drip into your new tank. It won't work as well, though.
.
Finally, get a few fish. DON'T put them in this tank. Instead, put them into a different QUARANTINE tank, which doesn't have to be an actual glass aquarium. Once you have cleaned them up and eliminated the threat of later disease outbreaks, you can add them to the main tank, where by this time they should thrive and prosper and maybe even spawn.


----------

